# Experiences with moving companies



## Elmer (May 13, 2012)

It is now official and we are moving to Singapore, and we need to start the move.

Any experiences with moving companies from the US to Singapore? There are so many it is hard to tell any major difference between many of them. We are a family of 5, so moving a lot of stuff.

Thank you!


----------



## Elmer (May 13, 2012)

Any good or bad experiences at either end?

Also, any pactical tips? It seems to take about 6-8 weeks, so we'll be without most of our stuff for a quite a while. I guess we can pack about a week's worth of clothes, And some cups, plates, pot, pan and a set of utensils in our suitcases.

Thanks!


----------



## ptrlee (Apr 22, 2011)

Before anyone you must need to get the following information

1. Their past work experience.
2. Get the quotes from different ones.
3. Get the details of deals, discounts and services they will provide.
4. You must know about the payment mode.
5. Very important thing, must ask them for insurance.

On the basis of all the things you need to decide about moving company that are you going to hire


----------



## lorgnette (Dec 19, 2010)

If you still need one, I recommend Sante Fe. We were pleased with their efficient emails (as we were traveling) notification at each shipping stage, the diff sizes cartons, the punctual collection/delivery, competitive charges, friendly responses, affordable storage and effective branches/services.


----------

